# How often do you bathe your dog?



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering how often people bathe their GSD? I have had Dozer since November and only given him one bath. He now goes to daycare and by the end of the week he STINKS like a kennel and the other 15 dogs he has been playing with in the mud and snow. He gets pretty dirty. 
I know with my Cairns that is is bad for their skin to bath them too often but they are a completely different breed, they do not shed and have to be hand stripped.

Thanks!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey is 11 months old and we've only given her two baths... she hates them so it's just too much of a hassle to wash her every time she gets a little dirty. Plus, I've also read that it isn't good for GSD's to get baths because it can strip the coat and skin of essential oils. I just bought dog wipes and uses those when Jerzey needs to be cleaned up a bit.


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

kyah is 6 months and she's only ever had 1 bath. i read that gsd can get dry skin really easy, and a bath will only clean away the skin oils, so to only bathe them like twice a year.

though i dont have the problem of a doggie day care smell. lol


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

A formal bath about once a year...the kind with soap lol.

Mine are not outside a bunch so that keeps them clean. Also, they play in the kiddie pool a lot though and regular brushing keeps them smelling good.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Not as often as i should. my bathroom gets trashed while bathing.
now i go to a self service wash place for dogs. they furnish everything, towels, soap blowdryer etc. waiting for warmer temps, dog is overdue!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If my dog is just muddy from being out in the yard during the spring thaw, I will just hose him off as needed. 

For a stinky dog, I will bathe as often as needed and I don't care if that's weekly. If you are bathing a lot, I would definitely consider using a good separate conditioner so you don't dry out the skin and coat.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Mine is 8 months old and we got her at 9 weeks. Because she developed blow-out runs, the first few days, she was bathed 3 times a day.

After that was once a week for a month, then twice a month.

Now she gets bathed when she gets stinky, as she is VERY active everyday, as well as gets 2-3 times per month swims in the lake, so baths are about once a month.

With all this bathing she still has a very nice soft shiny coat, and I do nothing special. I even still wash her with the original cheapo Top Paw puppy shampoo, even though "they" say not to.

She is on a premium grain-free dog food, however, which may contribute to my not having to use conditioners or "adult" shampoo, even with all the bathing.

The nice thing about bathing often when they're young is that they get desensitized to baths, sprinklers, hoses, rain, etc., which darned convenient, until the time comes when you DON"T want them to run out of the house when it's raining, and you're late for a dinner appointment and you're all dressed up! LOL


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Since he is young I would recommend every other week to get him use to it.You can use the wipes that petco/Petsmart sell to freshen him up in between.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bring chrono into the shower with me every 3 or 4 months. I usually just use conditioner though so it moisturizes and deodorizes without stripping the oils.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGSince he is young I would recommend every other week to get him use to it.You can use the wipes that petco/Petsmart sell to freshen him up in between.


This is WAY too often. This will strip essential oils from the coat and dry out the skin. Also, those wipes have chemicals in them that should not be used on dogs (or people). 

I bathe mine once a year usually. We do lots of walks in the rain and snow so they get cleaned off. If they get muddy I wipe them down with a damp towel. 

What are you feeding? That usually has more to do with how they smell than anything else. Even my 14 yo doesn't smell.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

His smell is from being at daycare 3 times a week with other dogs. He smells like a kennel the past few days, I used the waterless shampoo and he actually doesn't smell too bad anymore. I wouldn't say he smells really bad, I can only smell it when I stick my nose on him and take a big whiff but now it just smells like the waterless shampoo, I am glad I got that stuff, it works pretty good.

He eats Eagle Pack Holistic Large and Giant Breed puppy, he also gets a 1200mg fish oil pill twice a day.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Does it help to brush him out? I find that often works with my dogs--take them outside, brush them and then take them for a good, long walk.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You could try a warm wet washcloth with Johnson's baby shampoo. Don't go all the way down to the skin, just fluff hm a bit. I do this with my dogs when I notice they're stinky or they get something stuck to their fur. Personally, I would mention it to daycare that your dog is coming home stinky. I hate kennel stink.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

He spends his day outside so the smell is just a wet dog type of smell, I think from playing in the mud and snow with so many other dogs.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I just gave my 3 a bath this week, first bath they have had in almost a year. They usually get a bath twice a year, usually cuz they are blowing coat.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We gave Anna like two baths in the first two months we had her, just to get her used to it (not including the time she jumped into MY bath!). The last time she got one was about two and half weeks ago when she "helped" us with our water leak and was covered in red Alabama clay and mud! Yuck!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

My dogs do not get bathed that often. Just a few times a year








They never really smell (at least to me..hehe) but really they do not have a "doggy" smell that I notice on alot of other dogs.

But, sometimes I use this spray...from earthbath..absolutely love this stuff, think it lasts (good smell) longer than any other and we get compliments on their smell. also just adds an extra "zest" to their coat.

It is the "between bath spritz" I like their products alot, and thankfully can get them at the local PetCo and some other places around here!

I do not normally like any "products" to put on our dogs, as they are expensive and do not seem to work, but I really think these do, of course as long as they are doing well on a good food and have no other health issues

http://www.earthbath.com/between.html



If you try it, let me know what you think!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Diva will be 11yo in May and she hasn't had a bath with soap since she was 8 weeks old. She gets hosed off outside in the summer or plays in the sprinklers but that is it. And she doesn't smell.

Siren will be 1yo in a few days and she has NEVER had a bath.

Wrangler is 9yo and he hasn't had a bath with soap for at least 5 years. The only reason he USED to was he used to like to roll in dead things. But he learned that is not a good idea and doesn't do it any more since he HATES baths.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Once a month or so, sometimes more for Penny who has allergies.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I would say that people are definitely right in worrying about drying out their natural oils. I wash my dog (a husky, but similar hair to a GSD) TOPS every 4 weeks, and that's only to keep up on his shedding. I also use a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner to help keep him from drying out too much. Also, lately I've just been dealing with the shedding in favor of keeping his coat more natural, this last time I went 6 weeks instead, and I'm thinking it'll be 8 weeks this time before his next bath. It just means keeping up more on brushing and combing in between.

I had an acquaintance give an awesome idea for helping with the hair control in between, though. If you have access to a force dryer (like this one, seriously the best tool for shedding!) then instead of bathing, just spray your dog down a little bit to get it damp, and then blow it out like you normally would to get rid of the hair. That way you keep the natural state of the coat!

I also agree that the quality of food you feed definitely helps. If you're a person that bathes your dog all the time, and you're on a good food, try toughing it out about 5-6 weeks and see how your dog's coat fairs. Once those oils start coming back, it might be better than you think!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

I used to give the dogs a "formal" bath with soap and conditioner once a year. Now a days I just let them get clean in the rain, sprinklers, or hose them down on a hot hot day. I brush them 3 -4 times a week and that seems to keep them clean and shiny. If they ever get stinky (from skunk or lord knows what in the yard) I rub down their coats with fresh rosemary, we have bushes of it in the yard. I still have the same bottles of doggie shampoo and creme rinse that I bought 10 years ago!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I bathe my adult dogs usually once in the spring and once in the fall. If I am going to a show, I might bathe them again, depending on what I am showing in. 

They never stink. Their coats are nice. I do not let them run around in the mud. If it is muddy, I put them on concrete. 

But babies, I have them use oatmeal shampoo and bathe them every two to three weeks to get them used to it. Their coats are not dry at all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boy is 21 months and he's had 2 baths.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Mine will jump in the shower with me every so often. Other than that I get them bathed at the groomers when they are blowing coat.
Last weekend was the first hike for Ozzy since his back problems started and in true form he headed right for the creek for a dunk. He rolls in mud and dirt all the time, usually it just brushes out of him. They have their own towels at the house and get a good rub down if they are too dirty.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

when they need it.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

never. I just wait till summer time when they swim in Columbia river every day


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've bathed Dakota twice and she is 8 months old now. She really is not dirty. She rolled in mud but I waited till it dried and just brushed it out of her. I was amazed.

It's a lot of work bathing her and the fur just seems to fall off no matter how much I brush before the bath. Love that clean dog smell though.


----------



## chargerpuppy (Mar 14, 2010)

Whenever they start to smell, or after swimming in salt water.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

BlackGSD said:


> Diva will be 11yo in May and she hasn't had a bath with soap since she was 8 weeks old. She gets hosed off outside in the summer or plays in the sprinklers but that is it. And she doesn't smell.
> 
> Siren will be 1yo in a few days and she has NEVER had a bath.
> 
> Wrangler is 9yo and he hasn't had a bath with soap for at least 5 years. The only reason he USED to was he used to like to roll in dead things. But he learned that is not a good idea and doesn't do it any more since he HATES baths.


 

I gave mine a bath a few times as puppies, but other then that hardly ever! Even after herding, since they have a kiddipool to cool off in!
Bathing strips the oil out of their coats! And besides I feed strictly RAW so mine do not have an odor. I also brush them out often!


----------

